# Paint flaking from under door handles



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a new 2006 Torrid Red GTO that i've owned for almost a year now and only have approximately 850 miles.(garage kept). I noticed one day when I pulled on the door handle, I noticed some paint flaking from underneath the handle. When I release the door handle I can not see any of the paint that is flaking off showing. Has anyone else noticed this? If not check it out next time you pull on your door handle. I've noticed this awhile ago. As far as I can tell the flaking does not seem to be getting worse. Thanks.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

i heard this is a common problem,
i gotta check mine, i hope mine ain't flaking off only 153 miles.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> I have a new 2006 Torrid Red GTO that i've owned for almost a year now and only have approximately 850 miles.(garage kept). I noticed one day when I pulled on the door handle, I noticed some paint flaking from underneath the handle. When I release the door handle I can not see any of the paint that is flaking off showing. Has anyone else noticed this? If not check it out next time you pull on your door handle. I've noticed this awhile ago. As far as I can tell the flaking does not seem to be getting worse. Thanks.


Yes, it's a common issue. I have the same problem on my YJ. You should be able to have it taken care of by the dealer under warranty. 
If they give you a hard time, go to ls1gto.com and do a search, then direct your service advisor to the same info and ask them to reconsider their stance on the issue.

Russ


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

I have had this problem with the paint on the door handle flaking off. I showed my dealer, they took some pictures and ordered me a new handle. The new paint turned out great. Can't even tell a difference! Now I just have paint bubbles forming by the seals of the hood at the top. The dealer just told me to see them once the bubbles break open.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> I have a new 2006 Torrid Red GTO that i've owned for almost a year now and only have approximately 850 miles.(garage kept). I noticed one day when I pulled on the door handle, I noticed some paint flaking from underneath the handle. When I release the door handle I can not see any of the paint that is flaking off showing. Has anyone else noticed this? If not check it out next time you pull on your door handle. I've noticed this awhile ago. As far as I can tell the flaking does not seem to be getting worse. Thanks.


As posted previously regarding this issue, there was an adhesion problem that GM is aware of. Doing what Russ recommends will get you a new handle as BrazenGTO found out. It's been reported some dealers argue this is not a warranty claim. That's bogus. It is covered.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*wondering*

i really dont want my door taken apart and was wondering if i should contact dealer and advise them that the paint flaking cant be seen unless u pull up on door handle and if i could wait on replacing them if situaton gets worse? what yall think?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

It's pretty common. I had mine repainted (under warrenty) without removing the handle to paint it.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7847&highlight=door+handle+paint


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> I have a new 2006 Torrid Red GTO that i've owned for almost a year now and only have approximately 850 miles.


You need to drive that car more than 3 tanks of gas a year... if you want help I'll be glad to run her down to Florida and back (call it a ring seating run) .. lol



NJgoat said:


> i really dont want my door taken apart and was wondering if i should contact dealer and advise them that the paint flaking cant be seen unless u pull up on door handle and if i could wait on replacing them if situaton gets worse? what yall think?


You can always bring it by to document the problem and not set a date for the repair. However if it gets worse and the warranty period expired, they may renege on covering it because you didn't provide them the opportunity to correct the problem when it was 1st discovered. Odds are very likely it will get worse.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

NJgoat said:


> I have a new 2006 Torrid Red GTO that i've owned for almost a year now and only have approximately 850 miles.(garage kept).


850 miles in a year? You are kidding, right?:confused


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*paint flaking*



Tacmedic said:


> 850 miles in a year? You are kidding, right?:confused


I started this season with 11,800 miles on mine, I now have 12,215 for a total of 415 miles for the year.. as far a paint chips from the door handle, no problem, but there are 2 little tiny scratches by the key hole and I never used the key to unlock the door


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*No, I'm not*



Tacmedic said:


> 850 miles in a year? You are kidding, right?:confused


Not kidding.

Yea, I usually get picked up for work, and when I take long trips with the family we usually take the wifes '07 Tahoe. Three yr old girl and 4mth old boy. My little girl love to ride in the goat though!!!


----------

